# SBN results?



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd love a link or posting if anyone sees them. THanks!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

x2!!!!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm only going off memory but this is what I remember.

No idea on stock.
Demetrius Willingham (nissan altima) won street.
Grace Hedrick (suzuki sx4 - I think?) won mod street
don't remember modified. I think Jeff's silver Jeep won. I know he was in top 3.
don't remember mod ex (but it wasn't me  )
Cook won extreme
and Brian (Arc audio chevy cruze) won master.

that's all I remember. Sorry yall. I didn't know anybody in my own class so I have no idea about names. Mod ex and modified were stacked, 8 and 11 entrants respectively.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Events


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks! ...now for iasca...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

jsketoe said:


> thanks! ...now for iasca...


yep, still waiting. If they had used the schedule and results stuff I built for them before Indy we'd have it by now. just sayin


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are the IDBL results 

IDBL results

Amateur 1
1st Garrick Hudson 137.7

Amateur 2
1st James Long 000.1

Stock Hatchback /Wagon 1
1st Richard Veach 153.7

Stock Hatchback/ Wagon 2
Greg Long 147.3

Stock Suv/Minivan 1
1st Emanual Barrera 146 .0
2nd Cj Dipretore 144.1 ​
3rd Theodore Totten 143.4 ​

Stock Suv/Minivan 2
1st Danton Mceachern 151.9
2nd Stewart Donohoo 151.8
3rd Romel A 146.5 ​
4th Scotty Bishop 144.3

Stock Trunk/Pickup 1
1st Robert Smith 149.7 ​
2nd Ted Marcinkiewicz 146.7 ​

Stock Trunk/Pickup 2
1st Team Ninja 146.1

Stock Advanced Hatchback/Wagon 2
1st Donny Holmes 147.1 ​

Stock Advanced Suv/Minivan1
1st Tony Economou 152.3

Stock Advanced Suv/Minivan 2
1st Kevin Huffman 148.5
2nd Buddy Hogan 148.3 ​
3rd Jason Jeffcoat 146.0

Stock Advanced Trunk/Pickup 1
1st Terry Brock 153.6
2nd Larry Tollman 146.7
3rd William Penn 143.9 ​
4th Joshua Emmerick 142.3

Stock Advanced Trunk/Pickup 2
1st Matthew Koingsman 150.5
2nd Frank Pangallo 141.4

Advanced 1
1st Ed Kuba 151.3
2nd Jeanene Hayes 151.0
3rd Team Sht Bucket 150.5
4th Vincent Jefferson 148.6 ​
5th Jordan Nawer 148.3
6th William Combs 147.0
7th Conner Popolo 144.1

Advanced 2
1st Vance Wilkie 155.6 ​
2nd Jason Atkins 152.1 ​
3rd Cameron Lova 150.9
4th Wally Moore 148.9
5th David Methuin 146.9

Advanced 3
1st Beau Boren 165.6
2nd Gary Bachelor 153.9 ​
3rd Clint Berks 151.4 ​
4th Steve Turpin 149.9 ​
5th Dennis Romasco 000.1
Ultimate
1st Craig Butler 180.9


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

IASCA Results:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/415393048525882/479188938812959/

Or for the FB challenged:

*SQC*

_Rookie_
1 - Timothy Williams 191

_Amateur_
1. Jeremy Daniels (Tie - Tonality 94) 217
2. Surina Rice (Tie - Tonality 85) 217
3. Nelson Pierre -Louis 210
4. Taylor Mushtare 209
5. Stephen Clark 207
6. Edward Rice 201
7. Amal Soni 188
8. Jason Zacharek 186

_Pro/Am_
1. Chad Romano 252
2. Jeff Kidwell 246
3. Julius Pyles 235
4. Rick Haentjens 227
5. Brett Nelker 227
6. David Traw 220
7. Haaji Grape 208
8. Neil Jansen 187
9. Shane Weaver -

_Pro_
1. Chris Lacombe 237
2. Steven Head 231
3. Neil Cobilla 229
4. Rob Hilton 227
5. Vinny Taylor 225
6. Michael Noonan 219
7. Ariel Diaz 218
8. Harold Jones 216
9. Jim Meyer 214

_Ultimate_
1. Steven Head 219.5
2. Garvin Williamson 204.4
3. Ron Baker 201

_Expert Solo_
1. Brian Mitchell 239
2. Steve Cook 229.5
3. Klifton Keplinger 217.5

_Expert_
1. Scott Buwalda

*IQC*

_Amateur_
1. Edward Rice 239
2. Surina Rice 215
3. Nelson Pierre-Louis 198

_Pro/Am_
1. Rick Haentjens 280
2. Chad Romano 220
3. Will Strecker 149
4. David Traw 117

_Pro_
1. Michael Noonan 276
2. Rob Hilton 259
3. Ariel Diaz 190

_Expert Solo_
1. Klifton Keplinger 297
2. Brian Mitchell 276

_RTA/SPL Challenge_
1. Rick Haentjens 60
2. Klifton Keplinger 58.1
3. Chad Romano 56
4. Connor Popolo 55
5. Ariel Diaz 53
6. Surina Rice 51.9
7. Michael Noonan 51
8. Brian Mitchell 45.3
9. Rob Hilton 42.4
10. Will Strecker -
11. David Traw -

_Triple Crown 1 Seat_
1. Rick Haentjens 89.76%
2. Chad Romano 84.36%
3. Michael Noonan 80.94%
4. Surina Rice 79.60%
5. Rob Hilton 75.53%
6. Ariel Diaz 73.81%
7. David Traw 38.74%

_Triple Crown 2 Seat_
1. Klifton Keplinger 82.61%
2. Brian Mitchell 76.41%


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

sweet thanks!


----------

